# Number on the carburetor 2 Jet Rochester



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello Guys
I found a set of Rochester 2 Jet carburetors for sale in Germany
Can someone tell me what the number says on the carburetor shown in the photo

It does not seem to be a Pontiac Tri Power carburettor set for me
Fits this set on a Pontiac 66 intake manifold


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Rochester 2 Jet Set


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?q=704...65l2j69i60.15760j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------

